# SOF Recruiting Websites



## AWP (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay hard chargers, I hate placing another Sticky but maybe this will help a few of you. I'll post the links and the names. *DO NOT* PM me if the links are broken. Why? If you're reading this you have a computer and if you have a computer you have access to Google or Bing. Links may change, but names rarely change (hint, hint)

*US*

Army, Prior Service (If this is open to civilian prospects someone PM me)
Special Operations Recruiting Battalion, http://www.sorbrecruiting.com/
National Guard Special Forces, they have a webpage and the ARSOF section has a Sticky

Army, Non-prior Service:
See a recruiter, you're looking for Option 40 for the 75th Ranger Regiment or 18X for Special Forces

Navy, ALL:
SEAL/ SWCC Mentor:
http://www.sealswcc.com/navy-seals-find-mentor.html

MARSOC, Prior Service (We also have a Sticky in the Marine SOF forum):
http://www.marsoc.com/

Air Force: I'm not aware of a specific website, someone PM me if that isn't the case.

Joint:
Joint Communications Unit, http://www.jcuonline.org/

If you're looking at Guard or Reserve units and nothing's listed above, find your nearest unit. Don't know the nearest unit? Search engines are your friend. Also note that some of the above have Facebook pages (hint, hint).

*CANADA*

All CANSOFCOM units
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/jobs-caf-unique/operations-special-forces-locate.page

Good luck and go kick ass.


----------

